# FS: 12' Penn Prevail with Penn Clash 6000 $225



## Raw22726 (Sep 4, 2017)

Looking to sell my 12' Penn setup for $225. Only used this setup 3 times and everything is in like new condition. I still have the original box and paperwork that came with the reel.


----------

